# Parameter an andere Klasse übergeben?



## magic_halli (28. Jul 2008)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Klassen: class A() und class B().
In class A() erzeuge ich einen Parameter, der in class B() benutzt werden soll.

Wie übergebe ich den Parameter von class A() an class B()?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2008)

new B(param);


----------



## magic_halli (28. Jul 2008)

Ok, aber wie mache ich in class B() syntaktisch die Übergabe?


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2008)

syntaktisch korrekt,
du wirst doch einen Konstruktor oder eine Methode mit einem Parameter definieren können?
ich mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe deine bisherigen 300 Postings nach Beispielen zu durchsuchen

notfalls
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...06_001.htm#mje0dd16f6ceea1b7a13e8a8ad5046e1a7
6 Eigene Klassen schreiben

edit:
+
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...06_005.htm#mj1e5603d23d596093a1d4f00ca614375d
6.5.3 Parametrisierte und überladene Konstruktoren 



oder genauer beschreiben, worum es überhaupt geht


----------



## magic_halli (28. Jul 2008)

Jo, habs raus... einfach Konstruktor erstellt, der einen Parameter hat und bei der Initialisierung der Klasse diesen Parameter übergeben.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jul 2008)

magic_halli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, habs raus... einfach Konstruktor erstellt, der einen Parameter hat und bei der Initialisierung der Klasse diesen Parameter übergeben.



Woow!  :shock:


----------

